# Critical Skills Rejected



## 1702246 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi
Recently applied for a CSV renewal - Customer Service Manager. Had a 12 month visa. My CSV was rejected on the basis that my employer doesnt fall within BPO company? 
and also that I am not bilingual, given that I am a customer service manager. 

Please advise on the best course of action. My current CSV expires in a months time. 
Do I appeal or start a fresh application.
What are my best options. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I think start a new application because it gets processed in less than 2 weeks. An appeal might take longer.


----------

